# Reindeer Paws



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

You know Dasher and Dancer and Prancer and Vixen, Comet and Cupid and Donner and Blitzen, but do you recall.........................


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

ADORABLE !!! 

Next in line, the GREATEST reindeer of all... LACEY :first:.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

THANKS!!
She was actually enjoying wearing that little hat around. She kept it on for a long time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lacey is seriously the most huggable poodle EVER! She is sooooooo cute!  I feel bad for everyone who hasn't met her! Such a doll in person!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lacey is seriously the most huggable poodle EVER! She is sooooooo cute!  I feel bad for everyone who hasn't met her! Such a doll in person!


Aawwww thanks! *blushing*


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

She looks great, maybe Lacey should wear hats everywhere? You should get her a giant one for when all the derby madness starts, too! 



Fluffyspoos said:


> Lacey is seriously the most huggable poodle EVER! She is sooooooo cute!  I feel bad for everyone who hasn't met her! Such a doll in person!


Rub it in!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So adorable! I love it!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the sweetest poodle face, isn't it?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, she looks beautiful.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

So very cute!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So adorable!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwww...how precious is she? Very, very cute!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Q-t-pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That "reindeer" Lacey is _way _too much of a lady to have to_ pull_ a sleigh, she should ride_ in _it!! Cuteness plus!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree that she should ride and let the other reindeers know where they need to go. She could be like the Queen and wear the most glorious hats.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice words! Much appreciated!



Spencer said:


> She looks great, maybe Lacey should wear hats everywhere? You should get her a giant one for when all the derby madness starts, too!





Chagall's mom said:


> That "reindeer" Lacey is _way _too much of a lady to have to_ pull_ a sleigh, she should ride_ in _it!! Cuteness plus!!





BFF said:


> I agree that she should ride and let the other reindeers know where they need to go. She could be like the Queen and wear the most glorious hats.


I love these ideas. Lacey would absolutely love to ride in the sleigh and direct the reindeer  I have never met a dog that is so willing to wear a hat, any hat. Baseball hat, party hat, pretty hat, even a reindeer hat!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

She has to be the absolute cutest reindeer I've ever seen! Santa's got a good head on his shoulders putting a poodle in charge, especially Lacey!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Goodness, is she ever cute! And she does look so cuddly you just want to squeeze her!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantastic!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Cute!


----------

